# Spoon ornaments



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know that it is that time of year.. As if you all didnt know... I have more styles available than on the website.. I do lighthouse and reindeer and ALL styles of snowmen.. www.christinespoons.com and also I have a facebook page... Thanks in advance for looking..
Chris


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

Just want to let you know I got your order Marin and they go out asap!! Thanks again!!!
Chris


----------

